# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau hy vọng là tất cả các bạn đã có một kỳ nghỉ lễ thoải mái và vui vẻ! Trở lại tuần mới nhưng lại nhanh chóng đến cuối tuần  :Big Grin: , vì vậy tổng hợp thông tin của Didau tuần này sẽ khá ngắn gọn, bao gồm cả cập nhật về khuyến mãi vé máy bay và khách sạn hiện đang có và giới thiệu chương trình tour mới - Tour Chụp Ảnh cho các bạn tham khảo mùa hè này! Vào tuần sau, các cập nhật vé máy bay, khách sạn và tour của Didau sẽ được trở lại bình thường với nhiều thông tin hấp dẫn và mới nhất. Đón xem nhé!  :Wink: 

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05: 1.500.000 VND  *  08/05 --> 13/05: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/05: 1.850.000 VND  *  08/05, 09/05, 11/05 --> 13/05:  1.000.000 VND  *  10/05: 800.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05:  hết vé  *  08/05: 1.400.000 VND  *  09/05, 11/05, 12/05: 850.000 VND  *  10/05: 1.050.000 VND  *  13/05: 950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/05, 08/05: 1.150.000 VND  *  09/05, 10/05, 12/05:  850.000 VND  *  11/05:  950.000 VND  *  13/05: 1.050.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05: hết vé  *  08/05, 11/05: 1.150.000 VND  *  09/05, 12/05:  950.000 VND  *  10/05: 1.050.000 VND  *  13/05:  850.000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/05: hết vé  *  08/05, 09/05, 13/05:  1.150.000 VND  *  10/05:  1.050.000 VND  *  11/05, 12/05:  950.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  08/05:  1.750.000 VND  *  09/05 --> 13/05:  1.550.000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/05: hết vé  *  08/05:  1.750.000 VND  *  09/05 --> 13/05:  1.550.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05: hết vé  *  08/05 --> 13/05: 2.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/05: hết vé  *  08/05 --> 10/05:  2.350.000 VND  *  11/05, 12/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  13/05:  4.000.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05:  1.500.000 VND  *  08/05 --> 12/05:  1.150.000 VND  *  13/05:  1.850.000 VN_Lượt về_: 07/05: hết vé  *  08/05:  1.850.000 VND  *  09/05, 11/05, 12/05:  1.500.000 VND  *  10/05:  1.650.000 VND  *  13/05:  1.150.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05: 1.340.000 VND  *  08/05: 1.210.000 VND  *  09/05 --> 13/05: 1.080.000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/05: 1.470.000 VND  *  08/05: 1.340.000 VND  *  09/05, 10/05: 1.210.000 VND  *  11/05 --> 13/05: 1.080.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/05, 08/05: 1,350,000 VND  *  09/05, 10/05, 12/05: 1,100,000 VND  *  11/05, 13/05: 1,000,000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/05, 08/05: 1,200,000 VND  *  09/05, 10/05: 1,100,000 VND  *  11/05 --> 13/05 : 1,000,000*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 140$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 112$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 30/04 - 06/05/2012Thời gian bay: 04/09 - 15/11/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 07/05 - 13/05/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## lequyen

Phòng vé máy bay Vietairlines
www.vietairlines.net
Công ty TNHH Sawa
Đ/c: Tầng 2, 54 Trường Chinh, Hà nội
Tel: 04. 3629 1182 / 0904 710 793 ( Ms Quyên)
Email: vemaybay.sawa@gmail.com
ID : viet_airlines / vemaybay_sawa 

Phòng vé Vietairlines cung cấp vé máy bay nội địa , quốc tế các hãng không trong nước và ngoài nước hoạt động tại Việt Nam như:
Vietnam  Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, Vietjet Air,  Air Asia, Tiger  Airways, Singapore Airlines, Eva Airlines, Shanghai Airlines,  Hainan  Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Thai Airways, Cathay Pacific, Koreana  Airlines,  Asiana Airlines, American Airlines, Air France, United  Airlines, China Airlines,…
-	Miễn phí dịch vụ đặt giữ chỗ qua điện thoại, email, Y!M
-	Tư vấn cho khách hàng miễn phí đường bay hợp lý
-	Giao vé tận nơi trong nội thành, qua email, điện thoại…
-	Hình thức thanh toán đơn giản

Jetstar đang áp dụng chương trình khuyến mại mua một tặng một áp dụng đến 20:59 ngày 09/05/2012 áp dụng các chặng bay: 


490.000đồng = cho 2 người 	Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 	Đà Nẵng 	 05/09/12 - 31/10/12 (chỉ vào các ngày thứ ba, tư, năm)
950.000đồng= cho 2 người 	Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 	Hà Nội 	 05/09/12 - 31/10/12 (chỉ vào các ngày thứ ba, tư, năm)
950.000đồng= cho 2 người 	Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 	Hải Phòng 	 05/09/12 - 31/10/12(chỉ vào các ngày thứ ba, tư, năm)
950.000đồng= cho 2 người 	Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 	Vinh  	 05/09/12 - 31/10/12(chỉ vào các ngày thứ ba, tư, năm)
1.070.000đồng=cho 2 người 	Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 	Singapore	11/09/12 - 07/11/12
1.813.000đồng= cho 2 người	Hà Nội 		Singapore~ 	11/09/12 - 07/11/12

Giá  khuyến mại bao gồm loại giá Starter^ chưa bao gồm Hành lý ký gửi. Bạn  cũng có thể trả thêm từ 100.000 đồng đến 300.000 đồng mỗi khách đối với  chặng bay nội địa Việt nam hoặc từ 190.000 đồng đến 700.000 đồng mỗi  khách đối với các chặng bay đến Singapore để mua thêm từ 15kg đến 40kg  Hành lý ký gửi.

Mức giá khuyến mại sẽ được hiển thị để bán với  giá cho 2 người chỉ bằng mức giá Starter thấp nhất cho 1 người đang mở  bán. Chỗ phải được đặt theo cặp chẵn số người (tối đa 8 người một đặt  chỗ).

Để biết thông tin chi tiết liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hướng dẫn cụ thể
* Phòng vé máy bay Vietairlines
www.vietairlines.net
Công ty TNHH Sawa*
Đ/c: Tầng 2, 54 Trường Chinh, Hà nội
Tel: 04. 3629 1182 / 0904 710 793 ( Ms Quyên)
Email: vemaybay.sawa@gmail.com
ID : viet_airlines / vemaybay_sawa

----------


## lemuik5haui

Phòng vé MATA chuyên cung cấp *vé máy bay từ Hà Nội đi Singapore*. Đến với MATA quý khách sẽ được tư vấn đặt chỗ - giữ chỗ miễn phí, đặc biệt hơn quý khách sẽ săn được những *vé máy bay đi Singapore giá rẻ nhất* tại Việt Nam bởi đội ngũ tư vấn nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp của MATA. Hiện tại MATA hỗ trợ hoàn toàn miễn phí giao *vé máy bay Hà Nội - Singapore* tận nơi quý khách yêu cầu đồng thời thủ tục thanh toán nhanh gọn: chuyển khoản qua ATM, thẻ tín dụng hoặc tiền mặt. Hãy đặt vé máy bay từ Hà Nội đi Singapore ngay lúc này hoặc gọi điện cho chúng tôi để nhận được những thông tin cập nhật nhất về [B]http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn/ve...ingapore.html] *ve may bay Ha Noi   Singapore*
*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY MATA* Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 65 Phố Vạn Bảo - Phường Liễu Giai - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội

----------

